# Rede de Estações Meteorológicas da DRAPALG



## ecobcg (13 Dez 2010 às 10:46)

Não sei se já foi feita alguma referência a estas estações aqui no Fórum, mas encontrei este link numa pesquisa que estava a fazer, e achei que seria interessante colocá-lo aqui no fórum. Embora estas estações não tenham dados em tempo real online, dá para ter acesso aos registos diários dessas mesmas estações, algumas delas desde 2006, o que constitui sempre mais uma boa fonte de informação. Esta rede é constituída por 13 estações meteorológicas automáticas espalhadas pelo Algarve.

Aqui fica o link:

http://www.drapalg.min-agricultura.pt/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=43


----------

